# Are you bear hunting opening bow?



## twoheartedale (Aug 24, 2021)

Well, are you?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 24, 2021)

Won’t be there for opener, but I’m gonna carry the bow the two days prior to the Chestatee rifle hunt. First year bow hunting. I’ve been out once for pigs, and shot over one at 20 yards. Hoping I can get first blood before the bear hunt.


----------



## twoheartedale (Aug 24, 2021)

I'll be up.  I know about 7 guys in our camp that will be there, from the forum it sounds like the mountains will be filled with bear hunters this year.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 24, 2021)

I haven't missed an opening day yet and this is my 24th season of hunting. I'm primarily after deer this year, but if I run across the right bear...?


----------



## bear claw (Aug 24, 2021)

Me and dad will be up there after them again.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm always bowhunting the opener, barring the usual tropical depression that hits either bow or primitive weapons opener. 
I'm mostly a deer hunter. But in the mountains, you usually find them both together.


----------



## Whit90 (Aug 24, 2021)

Yes. First one!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Aug 24, 2021)

Not sure if anyone will be able to help but my camp is gonna be spread out all over the NE corner and I know we will be on some bears, but if anybody gets a truck stuck, or needs help bloodtrailing or hauling meat, post it up here and maybe we could assist. Got some good folks in my crew. 

We are excellent conservationists too. Mostly we just miss bears.


----------



## Barron79 (Aug 24, 2021)

Probably hit a deer spot all day Saturday then focus on bear all day Sunday.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 24, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Not sure if anyone will be able to help but my camp is gonna be spread out all over the NE corner and I know we will be on some bears, but if anybody gets a truck stuck, or needs help bloodtrailing or hauling meat, post it up here and maybe we could assist. Got some good folks in my crew.
> 
> We are excellent conservationists too. Mostly we just miss bears.



That’s very generous offer. I would like to be proactive and go ahead and reserve a couple of strong backs to help with one, possibly two bears that I will need help packing on Saturday and Sunday of the opener. Also, I would like to request a 5 AM wake up call and continental breakfast with coffee. ?


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 24, 2021)

I'll be hunting a big buck i think I have patterned and have seen a few times this summer, but the area is thick with bears so if I see one ill pop him.

Btw, in the unlikely event I kill this buck he is a 135-140 class 10 pt. Called it here on this day. Hopefully he will still be in velvet.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 24, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> I'll be hunting a big buck i think I have patterned and have seen a few times this summer, but the area is thick with bears so if I see one ill pop him.
> 
> Btw, in the unlikely event I kill this buck he is a 135-140 class 10 pt. Called it here on this day. Hopefully he will still be in velvet.


 We are rooting for you!


----------



## twoheartedale (Aug 24, 2021)

jbogg said:


> That’s very generous offer. I would like to be proactive and go ahead and reserve a couple of strong backs to help with one, possibly two bears that I will need help packing on Saturday and Sunday of the opener. Also, I would like to request a 5 AM wake up call and continental breakfast with coffee. ?



Sautee will give you a gentle nudge to wake you, hope this helps.


----------



## Professor (Aug 24, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> I'll be hunting a big buck i think I have patterned and have seen a few times this summer, but the area is thick with bears so if I see one ill pop him.
> 
> Btw, in the unlikely event I kill this buck he is a 135-140 class 10 pt. Called it here on this day. Hopefully he will still be in velvet.


I don’t hunt those little ones any more. I am looking for a big mature one.


----------



## Professor (Aug 24, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I haven't missed an opening day yet and this is my 24th season of hunting. I'm primarily after deer this year, but if I run across the right bear...?


…you will call home and ask permission to shoot it.


----------



## sportsman94 (Aug 25, 2021)

I plan to be up there the Tuesday - Sunday after it opens!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 25, 2021)

Professor said:


> …you will call home and ask permission to shoot it.


Easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. And my wife said "not to bring another one home" she didn't say I couldn't drop one off at a processor ?


----------



## splatek (Aug 25, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. And my wife said "not to bring another one home" she didn't say I couldn't drop one off at a processor ?




Why did your wife say that? My woman and her mom both told me I should abandon deer hunting all together for bear hunting. They like the meat so so so much more than deer; I mean they love deer meat, but they haven't stopped talking about bear meat. And she wants a bear rug/blanket for my 1 year old, her first offspring.  I am sure my ten year old would have fun with it too. lol


----------



## Professor (Aug 25, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Easier to ask for forgiveness than permission. And my wife said "not to bring another one home" she didn't say I couldn't drop one off at a processor ?


Haha. Smart man.


----------



## Whit90 (Aug 25, 2021)

splatek said:


> Why did your wife say that? My woman and her mom both told me I should abandon deer hunting all together for bear hunting. They like the meat so so so much more than deer; I mean they love deer meat, but they haven't stopped talking about bear meat. And she wants a bear rug/blanket for my 1 year old, her first offspring.  I am sure my ten year old would have fun with it too. lol



This is great to hear. I am mainly taking up bear hunting so that I can have a more diverse freezer when it comes to game meat, and to learn something new. Ive heard many folks say they like it and many say they hate it. I am almost certain that the ones that hated it had meat that was not handled properly. Same with deer. I have eaten venison that someone else had killed, processed (or ha it processed), and cooked that I just did not like, at all. But I have never had any that I had taken care of that did not come out tasting great. Therefore, I will not try bear until I kill, process, and cook it myself.... and then I will draw my conclusion on weather bear meat is good or not.... I feel like I may already know the answer though.


----------



## BigBeaver (Aug 25, 2021)

I will probably be hunting only during the week due to 2 boys playing football and them wanting to deer hunt on weekends.  Since this is my first year bear hunting, I don't feel like this is the time to be dragging them through the mountains.


----------



## Thunder Head (Aug 25, 2021)

Most likely barring a funky wind direction.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Aug 25, 2021)

Whit90 said:


> This is great to hear. I am mainly taking up bear hunting so that I can have a more diverse freezer when it comes to game meat, and to learn something new. Ive heard many folks say they like it and many say they hate it. I am almost certain that the ones that hated it had meat that was not handled properly. Same with deer. I have eaten venison that someone else had killed, processed (or ha it processed), and cooked that I just did not like, at all. But I have never had any that I had taken care of that did not come out tasting great. Therefore, I will not try bear until I kill, process, and cook it myself.... and then I will draw my conclusion on weather bear meat is good or not.... I feel like I may already know the answer though.



We feel bear is the best wild meat out there. When I was young and didnt know better I used to grill the backstraps med rare like a deer. Absolutely amazing. Guess Im lucky I never got the trichinosis.


----------



## Whit90 (Aug 25, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> We feel bear is the best wild meat out there. When I was young and didnt know better I used to grill the backstraps med rare like a deer. Absolutely amazing. Guess Im lucky I never got the trichinosis.



I cant wait to try some!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 25, 2021)

splatek said:


> Why did your wife say that? My woman and her mom both told me I should abandon deer hunting all together for bear hunting. They like the meat so so so much more than deer; I mean they love deer meat, but they haven't stopped talking about bear meat. And she wants a bear rug/blanket for my 1 year old, her first offspring.  I am sure my ten year old would have fun with it too. lol


She wasn't too happy with me skinning and quartering the one I got last year on the kitchen floor...I put a tarp down at least ?


----------



## Timberjack86 (Aug 25, 2021)

I'll be on cohutta somewhere


----------



## Whit90 (Aug 25, 2021)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> She wasn't too happy with me skinning and quartering the one I got last year on the kitchen floor...I put a tarp down at least ?



??


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 25, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> I'll be hunting a big buck i think I have patterned and have seen a few times this summer, but the area is thick with bears so if I see one ill pop him.
> 
> Btw, in the unlikely event I kill this buck he is a 135-140 class 10 pt. Called it here on this day. Hopefully he will still be in velvet.


 mines out of velvet already!


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 25, 2021)

Well I'm hooked and no questions will be in the hills opening weekend. Good luck everyone! Post some good stories. Looks to be a good fruit and acorn crop from what I'm seeing.


----------



## brownitisdown (Aug 25, 2021)

I be hunting with buckman  18 like we always do every year


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 25, 2021)

brownitisdown said:


> I be hunting with buckman  18 like we always do every year



We are going to kill something opening weekend even if its just a case of Miller lites.


----------



## splatek (Aug 25, 2021)

@Buckman18  what kind of acorn is that?


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 25, 2021)

splatek said:


> @Buckman18  what kind of acorn is that?
> View attachment 1100310


Makes me wonder what these guys are carrying in these 50-60-80 pound packs ?


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Aug 25, 2021)

I'll definitely be at Cohutta as it's the only place I've cared to hunt for the past 4 years. I still want to know who it was that walked in on me at 8:30 where I was sitting before daylight, set up 50 yards away then claimed that they were there before daylight and I walked in on them on the last day of the gun hunt ?. And who was it that kept calling to my turkey decoys after watching them sit dead still for 5 minutes and I yelled at them that they were decoys?. Which one of you was it?


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 25, 2021)

splatek said:


> @Buckman18  what kind of acorn is that?
> View attachment 1100310



That'd be the 'Yeller Acorn.'

Don't find that kind on mountain public land very often.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 26, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> We are going to kill something opening weekend even if its just a case of Miller lites.


Where is this harvest going down! I might have to pull up with a few high life's myself! ?


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 26, 2021)

splatek said:


> @Buckman18  what kind of acorn is that?
> View attachment 1100310


Back yard acorn for the children's enjoyment. Trust that I know better than to bring it out on public land that fines not cheap I hear. Had Gw walking private properties this turkey season looking for bait in mid ga.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 26, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> Where is this harvest going down! I might have to pull up with a few high life's myself! ?



As soon as I know, you'll know. We're still in heavy deliberations with the strategy. ??


----------



## Raylander (Aug 26, 2021)

Yes, I will be trying to spill a little blood.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 26, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> As soon as I know, you'll know. We're still in heavy deliberations with the strategy. ??


I'm pretty set checking out a spot I found last year for opening day but see where the wind blows. Hopefully they there. Not long now, Good luck out there!


----------



## twoheartedale (Aug 26, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> That'd be the 'Yeller Acorn.'
> 
> Don't find that kind on mountain public land very often.



I found some along with some twinkies and two hunters sitting over it.  They were on WMA, but right next to some private property.  I walked across Chatt. WMA from RBR, so they were shocked to see me walk in on them!  

I see more empty sardine cans than anything else laying around.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 26, 2021)

twoheartedale said:


> I found some along with some twinkies and two hunters sitting over it.  They were on WMA, but right next to some private property.  I walked across Chatt. WMA from RBR, so they were shocked to see me walk in on them!
> 
> I see more empty sardine cans than anything else laying around.


I'm all for each man hunting his own way but it's got to be legal for me. I don't agree with baiting on public land at all, I enjoy hunting them naturally. They are basically welcoming baiting without saying it by allowing baiting for deer. Every wma in ga now has corn piled around them on all sides. I have wondered about the sardine thing since people do eat sardines and cracker or tuna and cracker, would the wrong gw say you were baiting if you have the wrong lunch packed for the day trip? ?


----------



## Tommy21 (Aug 26, 2021)

Hello everyone! I’m new to this forum and self proclaimed intermediate hunter/angler. I’ve already sifted through a good portion of these forums and found a ton of great information - so first off, thank you guys!!
This is my first year bear hunting and planning to head up to Chestatee WMA. Any tips/pointers/advice/dos&don’ts for the Chestatee WMA or general bear hunting for a beginner? Any and all information is greatly appreciated - thanks in advance!!


----------



## splatek (Aug 26, 2021)

Christian hughey said:


> I'm all for each man hunting his own way but it's got to be legal for me. I don't agree with baiting on public land at all, I enjoy hunting them naturally. They are basically welcoming baiting without saying it by allowing baiting for deer. Every wma in ga now has corn piled around them on all sides. I have wondered about the sardine thing since people do eat sardines and cracker or tuna and cracker, would the wrong gw say you were baiting if you have the wrong lunch packed for the day trip? ?



I was curious about that as well, because sardines, and other canned meat snacks are easy to pack and easy protein. I am pretty sure any snack you pack could be viewed as a bear snacks to a bear. They seem to eat anything.. Shoot, they love trail cams... lol


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 26, 2021)

More than likely I'll be on Swallow Creek, its close to the house.



Christian hughey said:


> I'm pretty set checking out a spot I found last year for opening day but see where the wind blows. Hopefully they there. Not long now, Good luck out there!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 26, 2021)

twoheartedale said:


> I found some along with some twinkies and two hunters sitting over it.  They were on WMA, but right next to some private property.  I walked across Chatt. WMA from RBR, so they were shocked to see me walk in on them!
> 
> I see more empty sardine cans than anything else laying around.


Yea I see a lot of those as well, with bear tooth holes in the tin. Always wondered if guys were eating them and tossing the tin, or cracking them and setting them out as bait.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Aug 26, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea I see a lot of those as well, with bear tooth holes in the tin. Always wondered if guys were eating them and tossing the tin, or cracking them and setting them out as bait.


Sardines are a classic hunting snack. Plus, most cans I see are from the days we didn't have many bear and many locals don't like them anyway. 
Also, I'd imagine bobcat love to chew shiny things as most cats do...


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 26, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> More than likely I'll be on Swallow Creek, its close to the house.


I'll be low or high somewhere on the hooch or national forest surrounding it I've walked enough ground up there to have a couple directions to wander with a decent chance!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 26, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Sardines are a classic hunting snack. Plus, most cans I see are from the days we didn't have many bear and many locals don't like them anyway.
> Also, I'd imagine bobcat love to chew shiny things as most cats do...


Oh I will tote them and canned oysters.


----------



## Professor (Aug 26, 2021)

Tommy21 said:


> Hello everyone! I’m new to this forum and self proclaimed intermediate hunter/angler. I’ve already sifted through a good portion of these forums and found a ton of great information - so first off, thank you guys!!
> This is my first year bear hunting and planning to head up to Chestatee WMA. Any tips/pointers/advice/dos&don’ts for the Chestatee WMA or general bear hunting for a beginner? Any and all information is greatly appreciated - thanks in advance!!


Welcome to the Bear sub-forum. There is a current thread with advice for beginner bear hunters. You will find a bunch of similar threads if you keep going back. Start with those threads. In fact, read everything. You will learn a lot and you will be asking some good questions afterward.


----------



## Professor (Aug 26, 2021)

Ok now, I am covid negative and my fever is gone. Starting back with the rehab for my back tomorrow and right now my back feels strong enough to draw my bow. Maybe I can hunt the opener.


----------



## jbogg (Aug 26, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea I see a lot of those as well, with bear tooth holes in the tin. Always wondered if guys were eating them and tossing the tin, or cracking them and setting them out as bait.



I know the DNR would nail sardine cans to trees when they were conducting  their bear population surveys. Much of the time the Bears would tear them off the trees and then deposit then somewhere in the forest.  Not sure if they still do the surveys or not.


----------



## Tommy21 (Aug 26, 2021)

Can confirm that they still do surveys this way. DNR recently posted a video on their Instagram describing their bear surveys


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 27, 2021)

jbogg said:


> I know the DNR would nail sardine cans to trees when they were conducting  their bear population surveys. Much of the time the Bears would tear them off the trees and then deposit then somewhere in the forest.  Not sure if they still do the surveys or not.


That’s explains the unusually high prevalence of sardine cans in the mountains vs the other WMAs I hunt.


----------



## twoheartedale (Aug 27, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Oh I will tote them and canned oysters.



I love the smoked oysters, but I will take my trash off the mountain.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 27, 2021)

twoheartedale said:


> I love the smoked oysters, but I will take my trash off the mountain.


I always bring a ziplock and seal it and carry them out. Ziplock is a must, or your pack will smell like a Vegas bunny ranch.


----------



## twoheartedale (Aug 27, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> I always bring a ziplock and seal it and carry them out. Ziplock is a must, or your pack will smell like a Vegas bunny ranch.



Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## splatek (Aug 27, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> I always bring a ziplock and seal it and carry them out. Ziplock is a must, or your pack will smell like a Vegas bunny ranch.




You say that like 1) it's a bad thing and 2) like my pack doesn't already smell like that


----------



## bear claw (Aug 27, 2021)

Not much longer fellers. I can't wait feel like a kid waiting on Christmas.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 27, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> I always bring a ziplock and seal it and carry them out. Ziplock is a must, or your pack will smell like a Vegas bunny ranch.


Looks like green jeans might be waiting on a few of yall at the truck to do a pat down. ?


----------



## Jason F (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm going to miss the opener due to having to coach my boys soccer team on their opening weekend, plus it's the 9/11 anniversary and I'm going to do some thigns with my boys (13 & 12) to teach them more about it and memorialize the day and the last 20 years...

But then? Hopefully headed to the mountains as my birthday is Monday 9/13 and my wife knows that I'm dying to get out their for a few days, even if she's not crazy about it.


----------



## kayaksteve (Sep 2, 2021)

I probably won’t get much early season hunting in this year. Maybe just a couple trips close to the house to get out for a little while. Me and my wife are expecting our first kid any day now so this is the first time I’ll be happy to miss some hunting time.


----------



## Professor (Sep 2, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> I always bring a ziplock and seal it and carry them out. Ziplock is a must, or your pack will smell like a Vegas bunny ranch.


I know Hidden Vally Ranch. Is Vegas Bunny Ranch similar??


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 2, 2021)

Professor said:


> I know Hidden Vally Ranch. Is Vegas Bunny Ranch similar??


Haha. I wouldn’t put bunny ranch sauce on my pizza.


----------



## splatek (Sep 2, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Haha. I wouldn’t put bunny ranch sauce on my pizza.



Wow, this conversation has really derailed... HAHA.


----------



## sportsman94 (Sep 3, 2021)

Had a talk with my wife last night that I would be going on my bear trip solo because I cant wait for other people to do the things I want to get done. She isnt thrilled, but I told her I would up my life insurance just to ease her mind! haha


----------



## chrislibby88 (Sep 3, 2021)

sportsman94 said:


> Had a talk with my wife last night that I would be going on my bear trip solo because I cant wait for other people to do the things I want to get done. She isnt thrilled, but I told her I would up my life insurance just to ease her mind! haha


Get one of those emergency locators form the other thread


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 3, 2021)

sportsman94 said:


> Had a talk with my wife last night that I would be going on my bear trip solo because I cant wait for other people to do the things I want to get done. She isnt thrilled, but I told her I would up my life insurance just to ease her mind! haha


Yep, get an in reach or a zoleo.


----------



## Ghost G (Sep 4, 2021)

I'll be out there! This will be year 3, hope it's the year!!!


----------



## lhbowhunter17 (Sep 13, 2021)

Saw one black bear opening weekend. He didnt look much heavier then my lab so decided to not eat a ticket for a young'n. Put in close to 20 miles through the wilderness. beautiful area and ended up with a velvet basket buck I spotted bed in a creek and let me sneak in for a shot. Hooked is an understatement.  Also Inreach is a sweet thing to use but in the bottoms, it hardly sends any messages out. The pack out was worth it.


----------

